
Show HN: React Easy State 6 – Practical Proxy Based React State Management - thenewestkid
https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-state
======
thenewestkid
Easy State is a minimalistic transparent Proxy based React stage management
library with a stronger focus on practicality than code beauty. V6 added sync
render batching for common task sources to improve performance.

